# Standing for long periods of time?



## Nyrotic (Jul 19, 2007)

I was just wondering, I work at seaworld and we're not allowed to sit down (it's probably because I'm so asian), so I'm stuck standing for hours at a time. Is there anything I can do while standing that will help relieve the pressure from my knees, or am I just gonna have to deal with the pain?


----------



## Kacey (Jul 19, 2007)

Nyrotic said:


> I was just wondering, I work at seaworld and we're not allowed to sit down (it's probably because I'm so asian), so I'm stuck standing for hours at a time. Is there anything I can do while standing that will help relieve the pressure from my knees, or am I just gonna have to deal with the pain?



Flex your knees (don't let your legs lock); shift your weight frequently; walk around if at all possible; wear very comfortable shoes with arch supports (good quality cross trainers or walking shoes are a good choice, although I'm sure there are others); lean on something whenever possible; see if they'll let you stand on a mat of some type (there are some designed for people who must stand for long periods)... and if you're truly experiencing pain (not discomfort) talk to your boss about it, because it could cause permanent damage.


----------



## Hand Sword (Jul 20, 2007)

I say I agree with the above. Otherwise, You need another job.


----------

